# Linda G.



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Are you going too be aloud to feed the turkeys this winter.Bud


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Yes, we're feeding. But we have several obstacles in front of us, not the least of which is the ban on feeding deer. As of last week, the price of corn up here (nw lower Michigan) was $233/ton, still way too high to be affordable. I'm hoping it has come down more, but we need it below $200 to be able to conduct our program in a normal fashion.

Last year our chapter alone spent $17,000, more than twice what we usually do, and our fundraising was less than it usually is, this year will probably be even worse with all the people out of work. We had to get into our fund to buy corn that we were saving to start a land trust fund or scholarship program...and we spent more than half of it...on one winter's feeding. 

This year, we aren't starting the program until at least January 1, no matter what...so if the current foot plus more coming down right now sticks around more than a week or so, we're going to lose birds right there, much less what they may have to suffer the rest of the winter. 

We could sure use the help and assistance of our fellow turkey hunters-at least those who hunt in Area J, but if you hunt anywhere in northern lower Michigan, chances are the tom you shot made it through the winter because of ONE of the chapters of MWTHA, so please consider us when you're making out your Christmas gift list this year. 

Oh...and the deer...we have to either hand feed, like you would a flock of chickens, which a lot of people are doing...or make sure that, no matter what, the corn is not reachable by deer...and even so, that's risky and depends on the attitude of the CO that sees your elevated feeder. Most have told us that as long as the corn is not readily available to deer, ie., on an elevated platform, or something like that, they'll ignore it...but if anyone is deliberately trying to feed deer, using our corn, the DNR's going to throw the book at them...and we will support them in this-we can't afford to feed the turkeys anymore, much less give our hard earned corn to people who will lie to us and break the law.


----------



## scott kavanaugh (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow, best of luck Linda, I sure hope nobody Peter Pans around on one of these elevated platforms and breaks something this winter. My hats off to all that helps the cause this winter in any way!!!!!!!!!! Most importantly BE CAREFUL.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I know of several of us who have fallen off the platforms...thankfully,there's usually at least two feet of snow on the ground to break their fall, but that snow can get pretty hard when it's been tromped around on by the wildlife...I've been climbing up them for almost 20 years, but at 53, with a couple of 50 pound bags of corn on my shoulders, it doesn't get any easier. I tend to recruit eager aspiring young turkey hunters who would like a very experienced hunter to call for them in the spring...and I am recruiting once again this year. 

If you're interested in a VERY unique winter experience, get in touch...LOL


Btw, I am going to be on Bob Bauer's Campfire Outdoor World radio show this Saturday a.m. if anyone wants to hear more about the issues we're facing.


----------



## Bass Pro Shops Doug (Dec 12, 2005)

Linda,

Have you asked for assistance from SCI, Michigan National Wild Turkey Federation/ Steve Sharpe, Pheasants Forever/ Mike Parker throughout the State? 

I couldn't image any conservation group not wanting to help. I'll donate some prints if it generate's some income. Typically they go for between $125-$360 depending on the organization and the people attending. Worst case scenario, you get enough for a couple ton of corn.

Doug Phillips
Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World
Market Promotions Manager
Rossford, OH & Auburn Hills, MI
cell (248) 736-0728


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you for the info Linda I will try and help in some way .Bud


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Linda,
Is it possible to post a picture of your elevated platforms? Any idea what height they'd have to be before they're considered out of a deer's reach? I know those crafty creatures can jump pretty high, but I have no idea what a deer will do if it's hungry and smells free food.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

autumnlovr said:


> Linda,
> Is it possible to post a picture of your elevated platforms? Any idea what height they'd have to be before they're considered out of a deer's reach? I know those crafty creatures can jump pretty high, but I have no idea what a deer will do if it's hungry and smells free food.


Here ya go Autumlovr.......Read it earlier today.......Mack http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=260194


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

We have never approached SCI as I don't think any of us are aware of any chapters in this area. No one, to my knowledge, has, at least. 

Years ago, PF (Mike Parker or maybe this was before his time, I don't know) worked with us on a number of habitat plantings (food plots) and donated a lot of left over conservation mix that we planted. When I got away from the habitat program as a result of a new job and a lack of time about 10 years ago, I handed it over to a couple of other people, who gradually walked away from it entirely. Food plots and that sort of thing aren't really worth much to turkeys when they're buried under two feet or more of snow, and the rest of the year, the birds really don't have any problems finding dinner for themselves at all. We still plant a couple of corn fields but not many, and every year, that's harder to do because of cost, both on our part and the participating landowner's. 

The NWTF has done nothing for us except try to start chapters of NWTF in northern Michigan and hold banquets ever since we left the group more than 10 years ago. Most of the people who attend those banquets assume that the funds raised will at least partly go to the feeding programs-they don't. Even 10 years or more after we left the NWTF, people still don't know who feeds the majority of the birds in northern Michigan.
Some of those chapters do feed in other areas with funds from other types of fundraisers they have, but not here in Area J, and it's not much that they can afford to feed-the state chapter of MWTHA still get calls every year from people that have turkeys that need help that were refused by the NWTF because of a lack of funds...and the DNR hands out our numbers first, as their banquet income, per NWTF rules, has to go to the headquarters in South Carolina. Long story, but we needed to keep the money we raised, that made the NWTF brass mad, so we released ourselves from the group and continued to raise money for what we thought it should be for.
We can't afford the big banquets with the big prizes-heck, we can't afford the banquet space they rent. Every dime we raise goes to our winter turkey feeding programs, which when you consider that at least four of our chapters are feeding is probably in the vicinity of $100,000+ a winter or so now. 

We do hold a variety of smaller fundraisers here in northern Michigan, using donated facilities, and would GRATEFULLY accept any donations that would help us further those fundraisers...we do have a 501(C)3 thanks to a lawyer who set us up pro bono a few years back. 

Our chapter holds an annual turkey hunters spring workshop and a raffle as our primary fundraiser-we rarely can raise more than $8000 a year doing this, and last year, our feed cost just for our chapter alone was more than twice that amount. So, we got into a savings account we'd been slowly accruing for many years that was originally intended for either a scholarship or a land trust...now, it's buying corn. 


It's harder to raise money every year, especially now with the economy-everybody that's still here (many have left for greener pastures) are broke.

Autmnlover-go to http://www.mwtha.net click on "photo"...they need to be at LEAST six feet high, and STRONG. I've seen deer TEAM UP in attempts to knock the platforms over...and if you have elk in the area, watch out.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bass Pro Shops Doug (Dec 12, 2005)

Linda,

Please get me your information, I'll contact a few different organizations. 

Pheasants Forever may be able to assist at the individual chapter level. I would go the the PF site and look under Michigan and then click on every chapter that has it's own website. Ask them for any type of monitary donation.

The same goes for the numerous NWTF chapter, I think if you contact them direct they may be able to help.

SCI should do the same. 

It's not an Up North concern, it's a resourse that makes Michigan what it is.

Stay positive and share the important facts that you may have wiht these organizations.

Like I said, I'll contact a few as soon as you get me your information.

The birds aren't looking for a home run hitter, they're looking for people to make donations $20 at a time.

Doug
(248) 736-0728


----------



## Brian S.Kroll (Jan 23, 2005)

Linda,
Where's a local chapter around me?
Thanks!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Are there cheaper grains as alternatives to feed turkeys during the winter. A few years back I saw an old fellar feeding birds behind his house. He literally had 150-200 wintering birds. I began dropping off substantial amounts of corn as I hunted adjoining properties and felt that it was my responsibility and not his. At the time, Oats were cheaper than corn and I began dropping off oats instead of corn and the turkeys ate it equally well. Well long story short, after a few years of doing this, the Amish moved in next door, coincidentally there are no more turkeys in the section. :rant: Not saying, but yeah I am saying. 

Just curious as if a cheaper alternative food source existed.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Just curious, where does the law draw the line between "feeding" and "baiting?" Even before the deer ban, wasn't it illegal to bait a turkey?

KW


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Linda G. said:


> ............
> We could sure use the help and assistance of our fellow turkey hunters-at least those who hunt in Area J, but if you hunt anywhere in northern lower Michigan, chances are the tom you shot made it through the winter because of ONE of the chapters of MWTHA, so please consider us when you're making out your Christmas gift list this year.
> .........


I do not hunt in northern Mich., but will send a donation or will join the local MWTHA. Address please.
Thanks in advance,
L & O


----------



## Brian S.Kroll (Jan 23, 2005)

Linda,
Checked with some friends today, and I can get you corn at $180.00 a ton, bagged. Contact me if this works.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I was out of town over the weekend. I will catch up to everyone with all questions in a couple of hours after I catch up at work. 

Thanks for the offers, I'll get back to you!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Will answer the questions here, but if I get a minute I'll also get back to you via pm.

I have to clean out my pm box, but feel free to email me at [email protected]

Our chapter here in Area J, which comprises the tip of the mitt and Antrim, Otsego, Emmet, Charlevoix, and Cheboygan Counties, and about 9000 birds or so, is called the Traverse Bay Chapter of the Michigan Wild Turkey Hunters Association. 

Northeast lower Michigan has the Mio/AuSable River Valley Chapter, northern lower Michigan has the Pere Marquette Chapter in Area K, then there is also a chapter near Clare which covers that area and several chapters downstate in the GR and Detroit area. 

Go to http://www.mwtha.net and click on the various areas on the map for further names and info. 

We do not begin our feeding programs officially until at least January 1, and we do not feed the turkeys with the purpose of shooting them when they're eating, so this is not bait. It's feeding...and it's legal. Our programs END well before the advent of the spring season, usually in March sometimes, although last year I found myself forced here in Area J, along with a lot of other people, to feed until about 2 weeks before the season started, about mid-April. When I quit feeding there was STILL snow on the ground up here, about a foot. But the birds were ok for that week or so until the snow melted. 

Last night, after a brief thaw, we received an easy foot of snow up here, leading me to believe that there really will be birds in trouble now...that have been, with the last snow, three weeks unable to reach the ground for anything that's there, which is usually pretty much gone by now anyway, so although the chapter is not dispersing any shelled corn now, I will be buying some today and feeding out of my own pocket where ever I have to until the feeding program gets started. 

Last year I fed 165 birds for about a month out of my pocket in December because of the same circumstances, and then again in March and early April after our barn closed down due to lack of funds.

That will be especially tough to do this year-my husband was laid off, probably permanently, two weeks ago. A manufacturing job shop that is probably going out of business. 

Yes, turkeys LOVE oats...but oats don't store well, get wet easily, and mold quickly...and they don't have the nutrition levels, believe it or not, that corn does. Much lower protein values, and protein is what gets these birds through the winter cold. 

Brian, anything at all will help. Email me or call me...any donations to our chapter specifically can be sent to me, care of the Traverse Bay Chapter, at 110 S. Intermediate Lake Road, Central Lake, MI 49622

I will be out this afternoon to see if I can find two of my three flocks in this area.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Got a lovely handmade Christmas card with a very generous donation in the mail today from a member by the handle of "Traditional". I am attempting to find him through pm now, but wanted to thank him publicly...his donation will buy roughly 400 pounds of shelled corn, and with feeding underway for a lot of us (on our own, as the feeding program doesn't start until January 1) for the past 2 and a half weeks, it's deeply, deeply appreciated. 

I am presently maintaining 3 feeding locations with approximately 140 birds total so far, and attempting to help 4 other people who are also feeding in my area. 

Although I believe we have already lost a good number of poults because the weather came fast, furious, and hard, trapping many flocks out in the woods for several weeks before they were able to move more than just a few feet at a time, I'm happy to report that I believe losses were minimal in areas where the birds were present to begin feeding within two weeks of the winter's start...which was November 16 up here. We've had at least two feet of snow on the ground ever since, at one point, it was almost four feet in many areas. 

I'll try to get some photos in the morning of one of my anti-deer setups...it's pretty funny to see 12 or more birds stuffed into a little trailer that's maybe 6 feet long that also has a large plastic barrel feeder in it, with another 20 odd on the ground around it waiting their turn...LOL but it works!

Again, thank you, Traditional, your generousity will not be forgotten, particularly in light of the state of Michigan's economy and that it came during the holiday season, when wildlife is one of the least of most people's worries...my husband lost his manufacturing job in mid-November, and I have felt guilty with every bag of corn I've bought, so your donation makes more difference than you will ever know.


----------

